# ???how do u make a false wall



## marley'man (Oct 20, 2008)

have you guys got any tip and ideas on to make false wall/hidden entry to a room,
or if you lot can send some links to websites on making false wall


----------



## Chettybear (Oct 20, 2008)

i have seen a grow room inside of a room in the basement, but the owners attached shelves to the door and made it look like a bookshelf that was set into the wall. it was really cool nobody ever knows its a room. it was also in a mansion so nobody could notice that there was a room back there, it would be harder to do in a small house.


----------



## marley'man (Oct 20, 2008)

Chettybear said:


> i have seen a grow room inside of a room in the basement, but the owners attached shelves to the door and made it look like a bookshelf that was set into the wall. it was really cool nobody ever knows its a room. it was also in a mansion so nobody could notice that there was a room back there, it would be harder to do in a small house.


thanks u ,needed a kick started in the nugget,


----------



## BongJuice (Oct 20, 2008)

marley'man said:


> have you guys got any tip and ideas on to make false wall/hidden entry to a room,
> or if you lot can send some links to websites on making false wall


 
Making a false wall or a hidden door is'nt that complicated. 
Use your imagination. That's what I did when I made mine.

I made mine out of a shelf that slides. Maybe later I'll post a few pics and show you how I did it.


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 20, 2008)

u can always just frame out the wall... frame out a door in it... sheetrock the whole wall besides the door. then don't put any trim around the door. buy a big bookshelf that has trim around the bottom so you can mount wheels under it but the wheels will sink into the carpet and make it look like the bookshelf is sitting flat on the ground.. then just wheel it infront of the door and away when you want in. could also make some sort of latch system on the top of the bookshelf that you can't see while standing and just say its so that it won't tip forward... but really its so no one besides you can move it.


----------



## highwayman (Oct 20, 2008)

i made a secret basement... wen my house was constructed i put a big basement in.. then i covered it over completely except for a spot i knew there was going to be a closet... the closet has no floor but i used a peice of plywood on a hinge and put flooring over it to blend with the floor.. then i put a few old boxes over it.. wen i go to check on the room i just lift the whole floor of the closet up(plywood on a hinge) and walk down a steep set of stairs.when i get about 1/4 of the way down i just pull on a string to let the floor in the closet fall down again... and when i go back up i just push it up.. so even if someone was to come into my house when i was down there the closet door is shut and the floor is back down..


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 20, 2008)

highwayman said:


> i made a secret basement... wen my house was constructed i put a big basement in.. then i covered it over completely except for a spot i knew there was going to be a closet... the closet has no floor but i used a peice of plywood on a hinge and put flooring over it to blend with the floor.. then i put a few old boxes over it.. wen i go to check on the room i just lift the whole floor of the closet up(plywood on a hinge) and walk down a steep set of stairs.when i get about 1/4 of the way down i just pull on a string to let the floor in the closet fall down again... and when i go back up i just push it up.. so even if someone was to come into my house when i was down there the closet door is shut and the floor is back down..


Funny I had a friend that his dad did that with a 4 car garage and he got pinched with 700 plants. Dumbass was always remodeling the house and one day one of the contractors started sniffing around. AND WAMMO he was looking a 44 yrs because the DUMBASS and automatic weapons on site. He had to rat everyone out to keep from doing the 44 ended up with 5. Wife did 18mo 

Always wondered why my buddy would sometimes come out with the most amazing shit now we know. His stuff used to make the market fluctuate in Seattle when it would hit the street he even had his shit pick up its own name for it. 

Sorry to hijack it just brought back some intense memories.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Oct 20, 2008)

great article in fine home building and/or fine wood working within the past year (that is as close as I can get you, you can email them) that they show how to make false walls, secret doors that look like book sheleves and all sorts of cool james bond stuff for the home.


----------



## Big P (Oct 20, 2008)

A 20"x20" intake vent is all the acess one would neeed

Period


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 20, 2008)

Big P... how do you hide the intake..... leads us right back to where we were...


----------



## Big P (Oct 21, 2008)

whatapothead said:


> Big P... how do you hide the intake..... leads us right back to where we were...


 
the intake is the vent / secret door. passive intake you see, 


for light proofing u install one of those vent filters with breathable but light tight cloth on it.


----------



## That Smell (Oct 21, 2008)

How about a link from your spinal column to your brain. This aint rocket science. If you cant build a false wall. Then you seriously shouldn't be handling shit you have to to hide.


----------



## meangreen56 (Oct 21, 2008)

here u go my friend. ask and YEEEEEE shall recieve. hope this helps you out. PEACE


----------



## meangreen56 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry Bro i was just a lil high and forgot to post the address up so here it goes.

http://www.hideadoor.com/


----------



## NoRegrets (Oct 22, 2008)

Try these


Dividing a Room

http://www.homedepot.com/hdus/en_US/DTCCOM/HomePage/Know_How/Building_Supplies/Docs/FramingAWall.pdf


----------



## Big P (Oct 22, 2008)

ok this is how i would do it.


I call it, hide a closet.



find a closet you can seal off,



then take the door and door frame off. frame out the door for support and cover in sheet rock. cut out you prefreamed hole for your large intake vent








this one you can get at lowes and is 24"x20"


i think u can use a smaller one depending on your body size. 

after some finishing and paint it just looks like another intake vent.


but really its the only was into your secret closet.



good luck


----------

